# Andrea Antonopulos in Dublin on May 23rd



## Gus1970 (30 Apr 2018)

Andrea is an outstanding bitcoin contributor. He has great ability to make complex concepts accessible. 

He would be in my top 5 list of contributors, influencers, highly recommended

https://www.meetup.com/Bitcoin-Dublin/events/250278990/


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Apr 2018)

Here is a summary of his views

https://medium.com/@argongroup/best-of-andreas-m-antonopoulos-dfc808889b02

_Antonopoulos is one of the rare Bitcoin and open blockchain experts who approaches the subject from an educational, political, cultural, and human perspective — not merely discussing the technology in investment terms._


----------



## tecate (30 Apr 2018)

I got a mail alerting me to this.  Can't access it right now but I believe he is also speaking in Limerick.

The guy speaks a lot of sense.  I'd definitely attend were it not for the fact I'm out of the country.


----------



## ant dee (3 May 2018)

I was thinking to post this as soon as the tickets went on sale.



Andreas is an excellent speaker, a joy to listen to.
Plus we will get to ask him questions.

If you guys are interested we can brainstorm / vote on questions. 
If they don't make to it the event, I can post them on his Patreon Q&A. If they get voted on, they will be answered and made public on youtube in time.

While he wont answer price-prediction questions, be it zero on millions, we can see what he will answer to 'What gives Bitcoin value' or something better formatted like that.
He can also answer technical questions.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 May 2018)

ant dee said:


> 'What gives Bitcoin value'



That is a pretty fundamental one.

Here are some more, although I would imagine that they have been answered here, so I am not sure why this guy is special. 

"Why did it go from $1,000 to $20,000 in about a year? "

"Is there any reason for Bitcoin to be the "best" crypto?  Are other ones not free of Bitcoin's technical limitations? "

"An bhfuil aon AirgeadCoin agat?"  or "What do you make of cryptos backed by dollars, gold or other precious metals?"

"Is any service based on blockchain generating a profit?"


----------



## ant dee (3 May 2018)

He is a gifted speaker, people like listening to him and he is well informed about the space and technology in general.

He is no special authority or something but i believe he is a better source of information than those click-bait-titling and skewed-statistics journalists he post around here.

The talk will surely go on youtube for all to hear if interested, though he will want to get it sound and video edited first. Improve the quality.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 May 2018)

Reminder - this is on Wednesday night. 

Brendan


----------



## tecate (21 May 2018)

..and in Limerick on Friday.


----------



## tecate (23 May 2018)

A taste of what people can expect at this evenings talk & Q&A with Andreas Antonopoulos =>  Speaking at Panamchain, Panama City earlier this month.  Would attend but for the fact that I'm out of the country. Hopefully, some of you are attending and will have feedback.  That said, most of his talks end up on youtube within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Leo (23 May 2018)

tecate said:


> A taste of what people can expect at this evenings talk & Q&A with Andreas Antonopoulos =>  Speaking at Panamchain, Panama City earlier this month.



Looks like he's already had that removed for copyright infringement...


----------



## tecate (23 May 2018)

Leo said:


> Looks like he's already had that removed for copyright infringement...


I guess you're right.  There's another one on youtube - but I won't link to it.  It's not on his official youtube channel so I guess it must not be authorised either.


----------



## ant dee (14 Jul 2018)

There is the speech for whoever is interested
https://youtu.be/mPMsbgWl9p4

The QnA isnt included... He puts those separately, depending on what topics are trending.
If I see Brendan's question, Ill post it too!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jul 2018)

Thanks Ant 

That is great.  I have summarised it here but I did it from memory as I was not taking notes. 

*Antonopulos: "How do we measure the success of Bitcoin?"*

I will watch it again to see if I got it right. 

Brendan


----------



## ant dee (14 Jul 2018)

No problem.
Maybe you can put the video link on your post there too.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jul 2018)

Good idea. Done.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (19 Jul 2018)

An entertaining performance but not on that would inspire confidence in the price.  AA is a true cultist, he worships Bitcoin for those five virtues which I forget or rather which I think look a lot like 2 maybe 3 rounded out to be 5. 
Maybe there will ways be a residual cult which will give Bitcoin an exchange value, almost through wishful thinking.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Jul 2018)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> An entertaining performance but not on that would inspire confidence in the price



And that is really his point. He is not trying to inspire confidence in the price. 

Brendan


----------



## tecate (19 Jul 2018)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> An entertaining performance but not on that would inspire confidence in the price


You can decouple the speculation activity from the technology itself. They are not the same thing. 



Duke of Marmalade said:


> AA is a true cultist, he worships Bitcoin for those five virtues


A cultist?  Seriously?  The guy is very credible.  A proponent of cryptocurrency, yes....but to call him a cultist really reflects on the extremities of your own views - not his.



Duke of Marmalade said:


> Maybe there will ways be a residual cult which will give Bitcoin an exchange value, almost through wishful thinking.


Again, the coloured language is a reflection of your own extreme thinking. However, yes people affix values to all manner of things including FIAT currencies and cryptocurrency.  There has been and will continue to be a continuous parade of failing FIAT currencies.  Perhaps bitcoin will fail, perhaps it won't.  However, crypto is here to stay - the fact that it sticks in your craw for whatever reason isn't going to change that.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (24 Jul 2018)

It's worth nothing, zero, zilch, nada
If it was worth something it would truly be a revolution to undermine all fiat.
AA worships the five (?) attributes but he ignores the key missing attribute, it has no value


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jul 2018)

Duke of Marmalade said:


> he ignores the key missing attribute, it has no value



I don't think that is true.

He doesn't ignore it. He genuinely doesn't seem to care about it. 

I'd go further and I think he would prefer it were worth just a few dollars so that the benefits of the blockchain could become more widely discussed and not be distracted by the speculators. 

Brendan


----------



## tecate (25 Jul 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> He doesn't ignore it. He genuinely doesn't seem to care about it.
> I'd go further and I think he would prefer it were worth just a few dollars so that the benefits of the blockchain could become more widely discussed and not be distracted by the speculators.


That's absolutely correct.  Greed has moved in but the likes of AA got involved because he was (and is) excited about the tech.  He never engages on the speculative aspect of things. 
The space has changed since speculative $ gains (or otherwise) arrived.  Vitalik Buterin (founder of Ethereum) talked about quitting crypto at one stage as he was fed up with the focus on the $ within the space - rather than the actual tech.


----------



## tecate (8 Aug 2018)

ant dee said:


> The QnA isnt included... He puts those separately, depending on what topics are trending.


One question from the Q&A included here (10:10 - 13:11)....which I assume is Brendan's question.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Aug 2018)

Hi tecate 

Yes that is I who is asking that question. 

Brendan


----------

